# Tyre dressing



## goldfinger (May 19, 2009)

Hi guys, anyone recommend a tyre dressing that doesn't flick off onto the rims and make wheels look dirty?

When we valet cars we use either Autoglym or Autosmart products and the wheels/tyres look great but after driving the cars we find that the dressing is coming off and dirtying the wheels, either by small black dots of tyre dressing or a dirty greyish coating all over the wheels.

Would appreciate advice.

Goldfinger.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I also use AG instant tire dressing and never had eny problems.

I spray it on a sponge en wipe one tire. Sounds like you use too much product?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

meguiars endurance tyre gel


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Megs is still the best i've tried.

If it wasn't for the fact that the bottle has lasted about 18 months I may have tried another!

i4 detailing's gloss tyre gel is very good and for a massive bottle it's a about £10!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

gally said:


> Megs is still the best i've tried.
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that the bottle has lasted about 18 months I may have tried another!
> 
> i4 detailing's gloss tyre gel is very good and for a massive bottle it's a about £10!


can i ask how you thought it lasted?? I4detailing stuff


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hmm, not aslong as the megs stuff but it beaded and sheeted water longer.

I think Megs blackens the tyres longers than most dressings but it never really beads and sheets. 

I like my tyres to be glossy black! Megs does that for me and it lasts.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks mate,i am looking for a product for trade use,so thought i would look in to every angle :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

goldfinger said:


> Hi guys, anyone recommend a tyre dressing that doesn't flick off onto the rims and make wheels look dirty?
> 
> When we valet cars we use either Autoglym or Autosmart products and the wheels/tyres look great but after driving the cars we find that the dressing is coming off and dirtying the wheels, either by small black dots of tyre dressing or a dirty greyish coating all over the wheels.
> 
> ...


I suggest you scrub the tyres to give you a good clean base free of any old dressings. You can use a strong mix of APC, TFR or something like Tardis. When the tyre is dry apply the dressing using a cut up piece of sponge rather than a paint brush. Take care to make sure you dont overload product onto the tyre or it will sit in the grooves/tread ready to sling off when you drive the car. Try that and see how it goes otherwise you could try Autosmart Kril which will leave a completely dry, long lasting finish on the tyres that 100% will not sling off.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> thanks mate,i am looking for a product for trade use,so thought i would look in to every angle :thumb:


Autosmart highstyle mate is the trade choice. Quite a few detailers use it.

Best applied from a small tub using a small paint brush. 

And leaves them super shiny.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

gally said:


> Autosmart highstyle mate is the trade choice. Quite a few detailers use it.
> 
> Best applied from a small tub using a small paint brush.
> 
> And leaves them super shiny.


i have nearly all AS stuff and love most of it 90%,just cant get a tyre dressing thats tickling my fancy you get me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You not a fan of highstyle?

Outside of the trade megs is simply superb for the price. I will say this... keep the applicator you use from the start because the more you use it the less product you'll need for the next set of tyres, keep it in a sealed back and it'll not go off or harm it's performance.

I could sometimes use my applicator with zero product added these days because so much of the megs has soaked into it if you know what I mean.

For trade aswell definitely look at the i4detailing. It's so well priced.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

gally said:


> You not a fan of highstyle?
> 
> Outside of the trade megs is simply superb for the price. I will say this... keep the applicator you use from the start because the more you use it the less product you'll need for the next set of tyres, keep it in a sealed back and it'll not go off or harm it's performance.
> 
> ...


no mate,i am a fan,but its still not doing what i need,i need a high silicone based liquid that i can spray through a bottle and apply it with a sponge for quickness and be off

i might order a bottle of the i4detailing stuff and give it a whizz as a sample


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Definitely mate, they may even do a small sample. Mat is the king of samples!

Well worth a try.

If you can't get one fire me a PM I have a small bottle of the gel with a sprayer although I remove the sprayer to apply the gel!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

gally said:


> Definitely mate, they may even do a small sample. Mat is the king of samples!
> 
> Well worth a try.
> 
> If you can't get one fire me a PM I have a small bottle of the gel with a sprayer although I remove the sprayer to apply the gel!


oh your a star :thumb: i'll away and see whats on his site

scott


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> i have nearly all AS stuff and love most of it 90%,just cant get a tyre dressing thats tickling my fancy you get me


Have you tried trim wizard? It's my personal favourite for tyres out of all the autosmart dressings.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> no mate,i am a fan,but its still not doing what i need,i need a high silicone based liquid that i can spray through a bottle and apply it with a sponge for quickness and be off
> 
> i might order a bottle of the i4detailing stuff and give it a whizz as a sample


Sorry if your looking for a sprayable tyre dressing then ignore my last reply regarding trim wizard.

Smart shine is the one you want if your spraying it.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Shy Auto (Feb 10, 2011)

Why take a look at our Surf City Garage - Beyond Black Tyre Pro

The No Gloss Finish That Shines 

What goes best with clean shiny wheels? Tyres that look brand new. Nothing else helps your ride look its best more than clean wheels and tyres, so use Beyond Black tyre dressing. It’s got a no sling, no gel formula. No thick, glossy look here. 

Beyond Black puts that straight-off-the-showroom-floor shine on your tyres. It even helps extend their life and protect them from UV rays. What could be better? Oh yeah – it lasts for weeks. Get Beyond Black and get the look of brand new tyres.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh god, do we realy need advert posts?

Wouldn't mind someone coming on and recommending their own product, and maybe it's just me, but that kind of 'straight-from-the-brochure' sales blurb really puts me off 

As for tyre dressing I love Zaino Z16. 

Some people prefer a more glossy look but I love the natural 'new tyre' look that Z16 gives and it doesn't sling at all.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Sorry if your looking for a sprayable tyre dressing then ignore my last reply regarding trim wizard.
> 
> Smart shine is the one you want if your spraying it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


thank doc,not tried smart shine yet :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> thank doc,not tried smart shine yet :thumb:


Its exactly aimed at what your wanting so maybe try and get a demo when you next see your franchise :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Its exactly aimed at what your wanting so maybe try and get a demo when you next see your franchise :thumb:


heres hoping,i'll call him thurs 

regards scott :thumb:


----------



## clubman (May 18, 2011)

Meg Endurance does me proud.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*As stated a good degrease works wonders as your not overlaying on old stuff or even ingrained dirt..
*









*This is from 2 tyres...*










*Then degreased....*










*Applied Dressing...*










*48 Hours Later...*


----------



## goldfinger (May 19, 2009)

Hi guys, many thanks for input, bought some Megs and have done 3 cars, making sure not to apply to much and used a sponge to apply. Ran a car for about 100 miles yesterday and hey presto still looks great.

Thanks again.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Whilst we're on the topic of the Megs Endurance... I've purchased it and used it on three cars now, but the gloss seems to have really worn off after a couple of days. I'm following the instructions and using one of the Megs tyre applicators... so what am I doing wrong?!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Whilst we're on the topic of the Megs Endurance... I've purchased it and used it on three cars now, but the gloss seems to have really worn off after a couple of days. I'm following the instructions and using one of the Megs tyre applicators... so what am I doing wrong?!


You really need to scrub the tyres clean before applying the gloss. I just use good old fairy liquid and a Mother's tyre brush to get a good clean base to work with.


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

I like the blackfire tyre dressing. love the whole range actually. worth a shout.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

james_death said:


> *As stated a good degrease works wonders as your not overlaying on old stuff or even ingrained dirt..
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what tyre dressing was that, cos it looks a bit flat/dull imo


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

For price Megs Gel is good but its defo not the best. That goes to Blackfire.
If you are using this on other peoples car you will find that AG Rubber Cleaner in 5lts is very good.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use all sorts of tyre dressings,I like TW nano gel stuff and Meguairs Endurance.


----------

